# '98 Chateau Margaux



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey there CS Fam. I'm not one to usually splurge and buy expensive wine (I'll leave that to NavyDoc and CigarTexan ) however the events of the past week or two made me realize that the right time is now.

Had some family issues the past week or so that have been difficult to deal with, couple that with the fact that we just moved and you get a wonderful mix of stress, concern and relief. So Echo and I decided it would be a good time to celebrate the purchase of a new house and consumate the new place with a very tasty bottle of wine.

Now my usual wine tastes always tend to lean towards reds from France and California but I've not had too many chances to sample some of the more famous wine labels as they tend to be out of my price range most of the time. I usually don't mind spending anywhere from $15-$75 on a bottle (I know I know Paul... you can yell at me later) but when it gets over $100 I have a hard time justifying the purchase, especially when there are so many cigars out there I don't own 

However since this special occassion called for a good bottle of wine we went to the Wine shop and splurged. Picked up a bottle of '98 Chateau Margaux Margaux from the (where else?) Margaux appellation. The wine itself is a good mixture of Cab Sauv, Merlot, Cab Franc and Petit Verdot. Now because I have hung out with Jack, Paul, Sean etc I have had the pleasure of sampling some truly great wines. This bottle that Echo and I shared was no exception although with a completely different feel to it.

The wine itself had softer more subtle flavors than I'm used to in wine. Now the '98 vintage while not one of the more significant years for the wine was still very tasty and had plenty of depth. A medium bodied wine with rich sweet tones and plenty of blueberry type fruit flavors. While my ability to describe cigars I'm smoking is decent I'm still working on my wine tasting abilities so you'll have to excuse me LOL. 

Overall the wine was a real winner and one of my favorites that I've had thus far. I can only imagine what some of the famed vintage years taste like and I know I will one day experience them. However for the time being this was a great bottle of wine, a very celebratory experience and a bottle I will not soon forget.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> So Echo and I decided it would be a good time to celebrate the purchase of a new house and consumate the new place with . . .


Knowing you both like I do, you lost me after this.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Knowing you both like I do, you lost me after this.


Did I mention we didn't use glasses to drink the wine? We just licked it off each others bodies :tu

I wondered where that subtle hint of SPF 30 came from :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Knowing you both like I do, you lost me after this.


:r

I was thinking the same thing!

--

Great wine, Dustin, and nice review.

I love Chateau Margaux, and the '98 is pretty damn good. Of the recent vintages, I only liked the '96 and '00 better (though the latter still needs a little time).

You picked a wonderful splurge wine


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

croatan said:


> :r
> 
> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> ...


Thanks James, you are quite an expert wine drinker yourself so I take that as a compliment :tu

Yes the great thing about our local wine shop is they have quite a decent selection of wine. It is a small little hole in the wall type of place but they have a very well rounded cellar. Right next to the bottle of Margaux was a bottle of Lafite Rothschild a bottle of LaTour and a bottle of Opus One. Of course they also have more reasonable bottles as well but whenever I want to try something new I go there.

Thanks for the recommendations on vintage James. Next time I'm in the mood to splurge I will definitely consider it


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanks James, you are quite an expert wine drinker yourself ...


Nah, I'm just a drunk. :al

There are a few experts on here, but I'm not one of them. I know what I like, though


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice review. Sounds like a very well deserved luxury. My experience with high cost splurges like these is if it felt worth it, it was worth it. Sometimes you need to experience something extraordinary and the experience is to quote mastercard priceless. Just got to pick your places. From the sounds of it definitely worth it.  Cheers.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks bro, it was a really fun experience and a good way to celebrate a new acquisition in life


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like that was one hell of a bottle.

Congrats on the new home Dustin!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thats awesome Dustin..Whats the '98 going for?


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Rock Star said:


> Thats awesome Dustin..Whats the '98 going for?


You can find them for a couple hundred, the 2000 OTOH will be around $1,000+. Have fun with those 2000's croatan, they are probably still babies at this point. RP gave the 2000 a perfect 100(so did WA and WE), and estimates maturity from 2012-2050.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

landhoney said:


> Have fun with those 2000's croatan...


I'd have fun if I actually owned any. Just had the opportunity to taste the '00.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

croatan said:


> I'd have fun if I actually owned any. Just had the opportunity to taste the '00.


PM me your addy

:r If I could I would, but alas......


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Thats awesome Dustin..Whats the '98 going for?


I picked mine up for $275. Gerry and I were comparing prices on the bottles and its about average between AZ and CA. So not too bad a deal


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No reason really to bump this thread I was just thinking about this bottle of wine while driving to work today. Great wine and one I definitely wish I had more of. Maybe I'll splurge again for Christmas


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> No reason really to bump this thread I was just thinking about this bottle of wine while driving to work today. Great wine and one I definitely wish I had more of. Maybe I'll splurge again for Christmas


Good idea. You have my address.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Good idea. You have my address.


Oh, awesome thanks Peter! I didn't know you had a bottle at your house but I'll be *sure* to stop by your place to pick it up :tu

Thanks buddy


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)




----------

